# Lady GaGa zeigt ihre türkisen Achsel-Haare



## Stefan102 (23 Juni 2011)

​
Lady GaGa (25) ist ja immer wieder für eine Überraschung gut und gerade durch ihr Äußeres provoziert sie doch immer wieder gern. Zuletzt entschied sie sich dafür, ihre Haare türkis zu färben und somit etwas Aufmerksamkeit zu erregen.

Doch grelles Haupthaar ist nun keine wirkliche Besonderheit und so entschied sie sich, noch eins draufzusetzen. Die Skandalnudel zeigte sich nun nämlich mit langem Achselhaar. Allein das wäre wahrscheinlich schon vielerorts ein Aufreger, doch GaGa setzt noch eins drauf: Sie färbte ihr Achselhaar ebenfalls türkis!

Doch wir vermuten, dass es sich dabei nur um eine Attrappe handelt und GaGa sich diese „Achsel-Perücke“ nur aufgeklebt hat.

Die Bilder von dem Auftritt findet Ihr natürlich auch bei uns:
http://www.celebboard.net/musik-per...chmusic-video-music-awards-19-6-2011-x15.html


----------



## BlueLynne (23 Juni 2011)

ich dachte Wasserfarben ....


----------



## Rumpelmucke (23 Juni 2011)

Also man kann von ihren Gesangskünsten halten, was man will, aber sie und ihre Videos sind teilweise echt schräge Unterhaltung


----------



## Q (28 Juni 2011)

da geht noch was


----------



## Katzun (28 Juni 2011)

schön ist das nicht


----------



## AMUN (28 Juni 2011)

Stefan102 schrieb:


> „Achsel-Perücke“ nur aufgeklebt hat.



Und nun hat sie mindestens zwei löcher im Teppich rofl3


----------



## Franky70 (28 Juni 2011)

Ganz ohne ihre Kostüme und das andere Zeugs, wäre sie eine recht durchschnittlich aussehende Person (um es mal sehr freundlich zu formulieren). 

Danke.


----------



## lärch (2 Juli 2011)

Franky70 schrieb:


> Ganz ohne ihre Kostüme und das andere Zeugs, wäre sie eine recht durchschnittlich aussehende Person (um es mal sehr freundlich zu formulieren).
> 
> Danke.



und ihre musik ist auch nicht gaga, sondern durchschnittlich langweiligkopf99


----------



## Punisher (28 Juli 2011)

ziemlich schräg


----------

